# أول مدونة عربية متخصصة فى الهندسة البحرية



## mariner (15 فبراير 2009)

أول مدونة عربية متخصصة فى الهندسة البحرية

http://marine.maktoobblog.com/الهدف-من-المدونة/

نرجو الدخول


----------



## mnci (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
على الموقع

Engineering Topics


----------



## mariner (27 فبراير 2009)

تم اضافة مواقع تعليمية

http://marine.maktoobblog.com/14/مواقع-تعليمية/


----------



## الغريب71 (8 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومة


----------



## mariner (11 أبريل 2009)

كتب باللغة الانجليزية عن الهندسة البحرية

http://marine.maktoobblog.com/41/كتب-باللغة-الانجليزية-1/


----------



## mariner (11 أبريل 2009)

موقع المنارة المختص بالملاحة البحرية

http://q8ship.com/q8ship/


----------



## اسماعيل رشيد (13 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا اخى على هالمعلومات


----------



## romramzy2 (26 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## Eng-Maher (26 ديسمبر 2009)

تفقدت تلك المدونه .. واقول الامانه ان القسم البحرى هنا .. لا وجود له فى اى منتدى اخر او مدونه اخرى ..واذا كان هناك مثله فهو منقول من الملتقى لدينا .. القسم هنا يحتوى على مواد ومعلومات كثيره جدا جدا وانقى واوضح فى صورها . القسمم البحرى هنا ابتدى بجزء صغير سنه 2006 فى الملتقى الميكانيكى ثم اصبح قسم كبير وله اعضائه .
وشكرا لكم
م/ ماهر ... ملتقى المهندسين العرب القسم البحرى .


----------



## mohamed hagras (2 أغسطس 2012)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------

